# Molly with white or blister spot. Stressed? ICK? Fungus?



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

1. Tank: 29G long
2. Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate: 0/0/40 API MasterKit
3. Freshwater
4. Set up: 3 months
5. Stocking: 5 Tetras bloodfin, 8 Tetras Sarpae, 3 Peppered Cory, 2 Gupies, 2 Chinese algae eater for 2 months. Newly addition: 2 mollies 
6. 2 mollies were not QT
7. Temp: 77F
8. Planted: Anacharis, Anubias, Water lilies, Java Fern, Aponogeton, Sag, Oinion plants
9. Fluval 405, 25% (8G) PWC weekly 
10. Air pump for bubble, rarely used
11. Lightning 2 single strip ligthning (1x24" and 1x36" bulb) about 40ish W. 12H/day with 2 hours break from 2pm to 4pm
12. Last PWC 12/1, 25% (8G), vaccum where I can get access to since it's planted.
13. Feeding: Tetra TetraColor, once a day. API Algae Waffers, once a week, API Bottom Feeder, every 3 days
14. Unusual signs: White, blister like spot on the back of the fish, in front of the tail, spotted last night (12/7). See photos
15. No treatement yet until sign can be diagnosed

Long story short. We have a 2.5G tank at work with a single VT betta. A co-worker of mine thinking the betta was "lonely" brought back from lunch time 2 mollies. Did not go to well, betta was chasing one of the molly constantly. So I took both of them home (12/5), knowing I would probably be overstocked with the 2 new additions.

There no signs when I took them home. Only one of the molly is showing the sign. I'm not seeing ICK signs on the other fishes. Fishes are eating and I'm not seeing any unsual behavior. From my preliminary searches, it could be stress, ick or fungus. I'd love a second set of eyes and diagnostic on the symptom.

Thank so much!


----------



## neceykittie (Dec 9, 2012)

*reply*

It doesn't look like ick but it could be fin rot I have just never seen it that bad before. It defiantly has some kind of fin disease. Go to a good fish store with those pictures and they should be able to help you out. I would suggest separating the affected fish for the time being. And when It comes to overpopulating your tank you need a gallon for ever inch of fish you have so say for mollys there about 2 1/2 to 3inch so you would need 2 1/2 to 3 gallons per molly. Petshops and fish stores will always take extra fish off your hands if you cant find them a good home and sometimes they even give you credit. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

I appreciate your input Neceykittie, but the fish passed away saturday night (12/8). At this point I can't say it a contagious disease since no other fishes are showing the same signs.

Thanks again!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

mikylarsen said:


> I appreciate your input Neceykittie, but the fish passed away saturday night (12/8). At this point I can't say it a contagious disease since no other fishes are showing the same signs.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Sorry to hear.

FWIW I had a white cottony growth on mollies in a non planted fw tank. It started pealing off and healing literally in a few hours after adding aquarium salt. But that wouldn't work very well in a planted tank.

I also have not had this problem with using mollies to cycle a full marine tank.

but that's just my experience and

.02


----------



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks BBob. I learnt from this though. I picked up 2 x 10G hood, lights, filter off Craigslist, $10 each, and will set them up as a hospital tank. Looked like Aquarium Salt and high temp might have saved the fish....


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

mikylarsen said:


> Thanks BBob. I learnt from this though. I picked up 2 x 10G hood, lights, filter off Craigslist, $10 each, and will set them up as a hospital tank. Looked like Aquarium Salt and high temp might have saved the fish....


 I'm no molly expert but are you sure that isn't a platty. Nice pretty red color either way.

my .02


----------



## mikylarsen (Nov 26, 2012)

lol...I'm no expert either...it looks like a molly to me...I didn't buy them, a co-worker of mine did...and he had no clue what he bought.... /sigh

I just googled platy and It may very be a platy!

Thanks Bbob


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

mikylarsen said:


> lol...I'm no expert either...it looks like a molly to me...I didn't buy them, a co-worker of mine did...and he had no clue what he bought.... /sigh
> 
> I just googled platy and It may very be a platy!
> 
> Thanks Bbob


dern

you mean I might have been right? :lol:

Shhhhhhh don't tell anyone. You do have a reputation to protect. :shock:


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I think that that is fungus, not finrot. Fin rot would rot away the fins and then the body, not reversed.


----------

